# Dawn of a New Era



## Dear Villain (Jun 9, 2018)

I would be so happy if you would check out my new album, Dawn of a New Era, on Spotify, iTunes, etc. So many hours went in to it, and I'd like to be able to buy my baby at least one diaper from the proceeds 

You can search for all of my music using Dear Villain, or just click the link below!



Cheers!
Dave


----------

